
Unit 8200: Israel’s Signal Intelligence Agency (2015) - jpelecanos
https://www.ft.com/content/69f150da-25b8-11e5-bd83-71cb60e8f08c
======
audiometry
Paywall

~~~
DanBC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

> Publications like NYT, WSJ, the Economist, and the New Yorker have paywalls
> that leave ways for readers to work around them. Such stories are OK to post
> to Hacker News. Yes, the workarounds are a nuisance, but the loss of many
> substantive articles would be worse. In the future, when someone doesn't
> understand this, please politely direct them to this thread or to HN's FAQ
> [1], which now makes this explicit.

~~~
ntw1103
even though it is okay to post, a friendly notification that it is paywalled
is nice, especially for those on mobile devices trying to save bandwidth. :]

